# MTH DCS V4.10 TIU and Remote software loads are now out - bugs fixed!



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Chuck for the heads-up on MTH Releasing the new software loads for the TIU and remote. I just confirmed it fixed the startup engine issue that was triggered by something they did with the initial v4.00 changes. They indicated a number of other fixes to v4.00 issues including the problem with adding engines. These were the only two issues I had and have now converted over. Fantastic!!! One of the biggest enhancements with the new v4.00+ is no delay waiting for remote display messages to appear and go away when you trigger a volume up/change. You can rapidly affect these changes now. This was the only thing with the remote interface I always felt they could have improved upon and now they have!

Direct link to the file. 

https://extranet.mth-railking.com/storest/dnlds/DCS4_10.exe 


Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep...DCS 4.10 is working great for me!!
No more having to tether the remote to the TIU to add an engine...


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Ray,

I upgraded my system as well. Works a lot better now. Can't wait to test it out on the new Triplex. Sure looks like we're getting closer to having some units arriving soon.

Thanks,

Paul Torrey


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

What's the best way to upgrade the DCS TIU/Remote? 
I tried to look into it once, and had problems. Never bothered to try again either. 
I've got the DCS stuff for my 3 rail collection though, and it's still the original version - Ver 2.10 or 2.11. 
I'd be willing to pay someone to update my DCS system, if it could be done in reasonable time and at a reasonable cost. 
Information appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be glad to do it for free if you would like to send them to me. 

With you still running such an old version (v2.10 / 2.11) we will have to do a full reset on the TIU and remote which means you will need to readd your engines when you get it back. Readding engines isn't something you should ever have to do again. 

To update the TIU, you have to have a 3.5mm male to 3.5mm male audio cable to jump the two audio ports. You also need a 9 pin serial (male to female) cable to connect your computer to the TIU. For the remote you need narrow 4 connector phone plug (as used on wired telephone handsets) to connect the remote to the TIU during update.


Raymond


----------

